# Tren - Fat loss - Myth or Fact ?



## keano

*Tren - Fat loss - Myth or Fact ?*​
Myth 6224.03%Fact19675.97%


----------



## keano

Hello Fellas

Tren is being considered as my next cycle, Well Test E at 500mg P/W and Tren E at 300mg P/W.

Do you think that is a good dose for someones first time on Tren ? Should I up the Test to 750 ?

Well now the important question ......

I hear it all the time, guys building great muscle and losing fat at the same time on Tren. How true is this ?

Can I clean bulk on Tren and still lose body fat without any cardio ?

What your experiences with Tren's muscle building and fat loss potential ?

Also I seem to get a moonface on Test alone at 500mg even when taking 0.5 Arimedex every 3 days.

My diet is clean and I always aim for 6 litres of water per day.

Will Tren help with the water bloat from the Test?

Thankyou


----------



## infernal0988

So far im on A similar cycle test Enth, Tren Enth, masteron at 1G a week, its working out very well and i have lost alot of water and fat So far peaches and cream 

600 mg Test Enth EW

200 mg Tren Enth EW

200 mg Mast Enth EW.


----------



## vetran

keano said:


> Hello Fellas
> 
> Tren is being considered as my next cycle, Well Test E at 500mg P/W and Tren E at 300mg P/W.
> 
> Do you think that is a good dose for someones first time on Tren ? Should I up the Test to 750 ?
> 
> Well now the important question ......
> 
> I hear it all the time, guys building great muscle and* losing fat at the same time on Tren*. How true is this ?
> 
> Can I clean bulk on Tren and still lose body fat without any cardio ?
> 
> What your experiences with Tren's muscle building and fat loss potential ?
> 
> Also I seem to get a moonface on Test alone at 500mg even when taking 0.5 Arimedex every 3 days.
> 
> My diet is clean and I always aim for 6 litres of water per day.
> 
> Will Tren help with the water bloat from the Test?
> 
> Thankyou


true for me and because of this i dont rate it if you want to send the scales around as i usually stay at the same weight,300mg is fine imo


----------



## m575

vetran said:


> true for me and because of this i dont rate it if you want to send the scales around as i usually stay at the same weight,300ml is fine imo


this is why i hate scales. who cares what the scales say im only interested in the mirror


----------



## keano

Not really wanting to break the scales mate, just want to put on some quality muscle, minus the fat gains.


----------



## vetran

m575 said:


> *this is why i hate scales. who cares what the scales say im only interested in the mirror *


same as you mate scales can p1ss you off lol


----------



## keano

Yep the mirror is key


----------



## Guest

keano said:


> Not really wanting to break the scales mate, just want to put on some quality muscle, minus the fat gains.


tren is known to be efficient at partitioning nutrients (hence fina pellets were used for cattle to increase feed efficiency)

its fat loss properties are overblown imo.


----------



## keano

Poll added


----------



## vetran

well myth or fact im.e going with fact voted


----------



## Mars

keano said:


> Hello Fellas
> 
> Tren is being considered as my next cycle, Well Test E at 500mg P/W and Tren E at 300mg P/W.
> 
> Do you think that is a good dose for someones first time on Tren ? Should I up the Test to 750 ?
> 
> Well now the important question ......
> 
> I hear it all the time, guys building great muscle and losing fat at the same time on Tren. *How true is this ?*Can I clean bulk on Tren and still lose body fat without any cardio ?
> 
> What your experiences with Tren's muscle building and fat loss potential ?
> 
> Also I seem to get a moonface on Test alone at 500mg even when taking 0.5 Arimedex every 3 days.
> 
> My diet is clean and I always aim for 6 litres of water per day.
> 
> Will Tren help with the water bloat from the Test?
> 
> Thankyou


Yeah of course it's true, don't matter what the steroid is, Dan Duchaine coined it well years ago "nothing builds muscle and chases away fat like steroids".


----------



## Gee-bol

keano said:


> Yep the mirror is key


i see something different everytime i look in the mirror lol i like to go off how snug my clothes fit.


----------



## keano

Yes, but Mars do you think Tren has one up on other steroids for fat burning ? Because you cant avoid the aura that surrounds Tren with regards to building quality muscle and burning fat.

And also guys do you think my 500mg of Test per week is gtg or should I up to 750mg ? I want to get as much as possible out of this cycle.

Thanks


----------



## vetran

first time i took tren was at 400mg,test was 750mg,


----------



## keano

What where the gains like Vet ?


----------



## vetran

you wont forget your first tren cycle i promise you that lol


----------



## infernal0988

I get facking paranoid of Tren though lol like anxiety scared for no reason, really never had this problem before i started using Tren.


----------



## Trenzyme

100MG mg mg tren ace ed melts fat of me, i love it for bulking as i can eat pretty much what i like and not get fat or starve and still get stronger  i respond fantasticly well to tren so some may not get the same results, also the fat loss seems to be dose related

edit.. thats it, ive talked myself into quick 4 week tren binge


----------



## Trenzyme

vetran said:


> you wont forget your first tren cycle i promise you that lol


il never forget my first tren jab never mind cycle lol, 100mg home brew fina and a couple of hours later i was like WTF is this stuff, been hooked ever since


----------



## Raptor

I'm defo a fan mate, in fact my last 3 cycles have been test and Tren.. its awesome

As for fat loss, yes but its mostly diet of corse... an extra mars bar would counteract it


----------



## Guest

Raptor said:


> I'm defo a fan mate, in fact my last 3 cycles have been test and Tren.. its awesome
> 
> As for fat loss, yes but its mostly diet of corse... an extra mars bar would counteract it


damn i suddenly fancy a mars bar!


----------



## johnyboy

ran 300mg tren ace for my last show.mon,wed,fri.100mg each time.ran it with 200mg decca ew and 50mg winny eod.for my first show(the one before that) kept the decca the same but only ran the [email protected]/[email protected] twice a week.the difference was quiet dramatic to say the least!.bigger,harder and a lot more ripped.the shut down was pretty bad though at the end without the test.so yes i would agree that tren is very good at stripping fat and putting muscle mass on at the same time.i know the amounts that i have mentioned are nothing compared to the op but i never really need to run that much to get good results.but at the end of the day as was said earlier its all down to diet.if you eat a load of crap there aint any gear that is going to magic you into good shape lol


----------



## deep80

why not switch your ratios? I shall be running tren test at 2:1, you want to get the max out of tren, and maybe throw in some t3 (which will drop inevitably with the tren)


----------



## Mr.Hench

im on the start of week 4 of 400mg tri test and 300mg tri tren. first time with tren and i cant feel a thing. tren is meant to be highly powerful but so far nothing. alittle strength gain from the test maybe thats all. maybe it takes longer to kick in? or the dose is too low?


----------



## bigpit

i'm 3.5 wks into my first tren cycle(1g test and 350mg tren e).no bloat at all yet and normally i would look watery at this point on cycle,i'm also looking more vascular. lifts are up already and starting to feel invincible!  looking forward to enjoying this cycle more and more.


----------



## durhamlad

Trenzyme said:


> 100MG mg mg tren ace ed melts fat of me, i love it for bulking as i can eat pretty much what i like and not get fat or starve and still get stronger  i respond fantasticly well to tren so some may not get the same results, also the fat loss seems to be dose related
> 
> edit.. thats it, ive talked myself into quick 4 week tren binge


Im using 300mg per week of tren ace and 600 mg of test cyp and im doing well. However the night sweats have now stopped. Think I should up the tren ace? Currently going every other day with pinning.


----------



## paddyrr3

I ran 300mg tren ace and 750 test enth last summer and it helped me get into the best condition I have ever been, I'm 35

I had some very vivid dreams on tren when I could actually manage to sleep, most involved murder and rape or a combination of both, very strange.


----------



## miggs

paddyrr3 said:


> I ran 300mg tren ace and 750 test enth last summer and it helped me get into the best condition I have ever been, I'm 35
> 
> I had some very vivid dreams on tren when I could actually manage to sleep, most involved murder and rape or a combination of both, very strange.


Was UR tren E? If so how long did the test/tren take to kick in?


----------



## mr dumbell

oh i cant wait to start my tren cycle in the summer and i havnt even finished the one im on now. i hate it when this hapens:whistling:


----------



## paddyrr3

miggs said:


> Was UR tren E? If so how long did the test/tren take to kick in?


Tren ace, took a few weeks to really kick in, the test enth was already working as i had cruised prior to increasing the test dose. You will form a love / hate relationship with tren, the results are excellent with the right diet/training, but the sides can be a bit wild, but just suck them up and deal with it.


----------



## Wevans2303

Tren should be the number 1 steroid for competitive body builders.

If your tren is decent your skin should end up feeling like it's shrink wrapped onto your muscles. Provided you are already lean and taking high doses ofc.


----------



## Ragingagain

tren test cycles look very appealing/.......... whats better ace+prop or enanthates? in terms of cutting?


----------



## infernal0988

Well i can tell you this much i have no hunger no appetite what so ever when on Tren, i had to stop it nearly mid cycle cause i got such a bad acid reflux that i was wanting to puke all the time. Adding masteron seems to help though as i did that last Test & Tren cycle and the acid reflux was far less & i had appetite.


----------



## Juice

Using tren will burn fat? Generally myth for most people. Though it can harden muscles changing their appearance with a similar effect of fat loss.

Using tren while dieting/cardio? Extremely beneficial. Much better results than diet/cardio without.


----------



## infernal0988

Like a Boss said:


> tren test cycles look very appealing/.......... whats better ace+prop or enanthates? in terms of cutting?


Well the up side with Tren is no water retention and someone spoke of increased lipo ? But the sides of Tren far outweigh the benefits in my case so i will (never use it) Again.


----------



## Itchy Nips

i used a blend of test tren mast at 500mg of each and leaned up with an absolute sh1te diet and zero cardio i only held water because of the 100mg oxys a day.


----------



## exalta

infernal0988 said:


> Well the up side with Tren is no water retention and someone spoke of increased lipo ? But the sides of Tren far outweigh the benefits in my case so i will (never use it) Again.


What sides did you suffer from specifically, and at what dose (and lab would be of interest, too)?


----------



## greekgod

nothing like the hard vascular look i get running tren, test prop and winstrol... u will definitely clean up and lose some flab on it as long as yr diet is on the up and up... cant expect to see weight loss if u down the chippy at 2am or chomping at maccy dies....


----------



## wallace12

hey iv just got tren 200 and tritest 400 was jst wondering wot my gains would be like?


----------



## Doctorfunk

wallace12 said:


> hey iv just got tren 200 and tritest 400 was jst wondering wot my gains would be like?


Your gains will be affected by many factors, diet, genetics, workout frequency and intensity. It's impossible for anybody to guess what your gains will be like.

Tren is a very strange drug, logic dictates that it would be nigh on impossible for any compound to add muscle mass and drop body fat at the same time. The first time I ran tren it was for 12 weeks at 400mg a week with 600mg test. In that period my body composition changed dramatically, my back and delts got wider and thicker and my waist shrank, abs began to show and my vascularity was improved. At the time I had no idea about proper nutrition so my diet was **** poor to say the least.

For me I'd say it's the best compound available however I wouldn't recommend it to anyone without much deliberation. In that 12 week period I lost my long term girlfriend because of the way I behaved. Tren changes you physically and also mentally, the more times you run it though the better you will get at controlling the paranoia and emotions that it will inevitably bring.


----------



## benki11

Yes but another fact is that it will shot you down for a llong long long long time


----------



## trainiac

fact. the androgen component helps decrease fat. but you have to be on for a while to see results. I find that I need to be on tren a minimum of 10 weeks for really good results. and IMO, it isn't just surface fat the decreases. that's my experience, anyway.


----------



## Kaiz

For me yes it did both, mind you that was tren acetate


----------



## GolfDelta

trainiac said:


> fact. the androgen component helps decrease fat. but you have to be on for a while to see results. I find that I need to be on tren a minimum of 10 weeks for really good results. and IMO, it isn't just surface fat the decreases. that's my experience, anyway.


Off topic but is your avi of you doing a squat on a swiss ball?Seen it done with bodyweight squats but if you've any videos would love to see them!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Not read any previous posts but yes tren eats fat like a fat man eats cakes. Every week I gained 1 abb till I had 8 on my first tren cycle lol


----------



## TheMeatWagon

No AAS will burn fat. It will *look like* that because:

a) The ratio of your fat/lean mass will shift towards lean, regardless of the AAS you'll use

B) You'll train harder, thus consuming more energy, and most likely you will not want to put all that gear to a bd use so you'll watch your diet more carefully.

So either way you will look leaner, but AAS will not burn your fat just like that.


----------



## squalllion1uk

TheMeatWagon said:


> No AAS will burn fat. It will *look like* that because:
> 
> a) The ratio of your fat/lean mass will shift towards lean, regardless of the AAS you'll use
> 
> B) You'll train harder, thus consuming more energy, and most likely you will not want to put all that gear to a bd use so you'll watch your diet more carefully.
> 
> So either way you will look leaner, but AAS will not burn your fat just like that.


I was just going to say the same ie your point A). Seems many people seem to forget that adding 10lbs + of muscle on is going to shift your body fat ratio quite a bit.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

TheMeatWagon said:


> No AAS will burn fat. It will *look like* that because:
> 
> a) The ratio of your fat/lean mass will shift towards lean, regardless of the AAS you'll use
> 
> B) You'll train harder, thus consuming more energy, and most likely you will not want to put all that gear to a bd use so you'll watch your diet more carefully.
> 
> So either way you will look leaner, but AAS will not burn your fat just like that.


What about the big increase in body temp? Night sweats and feeling sweaty all day? I attribut the fat loss effect to that. No other AAS gives that increase in body temp.


----------



## infernal0988

TheMeatWagon said:


> No AAS will burn fat. It will *look like* that because:
> 
> a) The ratio of your fat/lean mass will shift towards lean, regardless of the AAS you'll use
> 
> B) You'll train harder, thus consuming more energy, and most likely you will not want to put all that gear to a bd use so you'll watch your diet more carefully.
> 
> So either way you will look leaner, but AAS will not burn your fat just like that.


As with every AAS you use diet, training, recovery time dictates the outcome of your cycle no matter or how people turn it around thats what counts


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Tren DOES undoubtedly burn fat - people who say it doesn't obviously have never used it, or used it at scaredy-cat doses


----------



## infernal0988

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> What about the big increase in body temp? Night sweats and feeling sweaty all day? I attribut the fat loss effect to that. No other AAS gives that increase in body temp.


Are you saying Tren has a thermogenic effect? I would imagine the only visible loss cause of night sweats would be water ? Idk im no expert but just speculating on abit fact & theory here.


----------



## TheMeatWagon

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> What about the big increase in body temp? Night sweats and feeling sweaty all day? I attribut the fat loss effect to that. No other AAS gives that increase in body temp.


Myth, and myth. Every testosterone derivative produces elevated body heat. I simply DO NOT BELIEVE the bs about tren making people sweat like DNP. I've taken it countless times and I'm on it now. It just raises body temp like all other AAS do, perhaps with slightly better efficiency mg per mg.


----------



## TheMeatWagon

infernal0988 said:


> Are you saying Tren has a thermogenic effect? I would imagine the only visible loss cause of night sweats would be water ? Idk im no expert but just speculating on abit fact & theory here.


No mate that's all BS.


----------



## Englishman

I don't think anyone knows what Tren can do to humans, as there have been no trials as it's a cattle steriod.

So until i see any, i will have to agree with The MeatWagon.


----------



## Mingster

So are people saying you can eat in a calorie surplus on Tren and still lose fat?


----------



## TheMeatWagon

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Tren DOES undoubtedly burn fat - people who say it doesn't obviously have never used it, or used it at scaredy-cat doses


BROSCIENCE.

I've used it up to 100mg ED (and wasnt producing good effects, 80mg EOD is perfect for me) and it does NOT burn fat. END OF.

Diet burns fat, cardio burns fat, specific drugs help to burn fat. Trenbolone in all its form is a testosterone derivative and IT-DOES-NOT-BURN-FAT.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

infernal0988 said:


> Are you saying Tren has a thermogenic effect? I would imagine the only visible loss cause of night sweats would be water ? Idk im no expert but just speculating on abit fact & theory here.


Increased body temp = increased matabolic rate = more calories burnt


----------



## TheMeatWagon

Mingster said:


> So are people saying you can eat in a calorie surplus on Tren and still lose fat?


Oh jaysus. This is absolute nonsense.


----------



## TheMeatWagon

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Increased body temp = increased matabolic rate = more calories burnt


BROSCIENCE NOBEL AWARDED


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Mingster said:


> So are people saying you can eat in a calorie surplus on Tren and still lose fat?


No, but I do believe that tren raises the metabolic rate of the body through increased body temp.


----------



## infernal0988

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> No, but I do believe that tren raises the metabolic rate of the body through increased body temp.


Remember reading something not long ago about Tren affecting your lypic system ?


----------



## TheMeatWagon

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> No, but I do believe that tren raises the metabolic rate of the body through increased body temp.


I'm sorry but what you believe has no fundaments.

All AAS, no one excluded, increase the efficiency with which calories are used. Meaning that if you eat up 5K good clean kcal, instead of going down the pooper or being turned in great part in fat deposits, they will be used by your body to repair muscle tissue and increase the peripheral cells of the muscle that has been "damaged". Obviously this way there will be "something" pushing from under the skin, and the existing fat will spread through a larger surface, making you look leaner. AAS will NOT burn fat. Diet will, cardio will, specific meds will HELP, but that's it.


----------



## Mingster

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> No, but I do believe that tren raises the metabolic rate of the body through increased body temp.


I know what you are saying but I'm confused. If you are trying to add muscle you would consume a small calorie surplus. Yes? And you would still burn fat?

If you're dieting, then a calorie deficit and the fat loss would be down to diet not the tren.

I've never noticed a greater temperature rise from tren tbh. No night sweats, nor trensomnia. Out of breath, spots, a slight increase in psychotic thoughts, but no temperature rise.


----------



## infernal0988

TheMeatWagon said:


> I'm sorry but what you believe has no fundaments.
> 
> All AAS, no one excluded, increase the efficiency with which calories are used. Meaning that if you eat up 5K good clean kcal, instead of going down the pooper or being turned in great part in fat deposits, they will be used by your body to repair muscle tissue and increase the peripheral cells of the muscle that has been "damaged". Obviously this way there will be "something" pushing from under the skin, and the existing fat will spread through a larger surface, making you look leaner. AAS will NOT burn fat. Diet will, cardio will, specific meds will HELP, but that's it.


Makes the most sense i did a Tren ,Test ,Mast blast & had a great lean bulk diet i lost 7 liters of water & 2,3kg fat. BUT i dont attribute that to Tren i attribute that to the diet being bang on & fitting my macros perfectly.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

TheMeatWagon said:


> I'm sorry but what you believe has no fundaments.
> 
> All AAS, no one excluded, increase the efficiency with which calories are used. Meaning that if you eat up 5K good clean kcal, instead of going down the pooper or being turned in great part in fat deposits, they will be used by your body to repair muscle tissue and increase the peripheral cells of the muscle that has been "damaged". Obviously this way there will be "something" pushing from under the skin, and the existing fat will spread through a larger surface, making you look leaner. AAS will NOT burn fat. Diet will, cardio will, specific meds will HELP, but that's it.


That much we agree on. But are you saying that all AAS are equal in terms of effect?


----------



## TheMeatWagon

infernal0988 said:


> Makes the most sense i did a Tren ,Test ,Mast blast & had a great lean bulk diet i lost 7 liters of water & 2,3kg fat. BUT i dont attribute that to Tren i attribute that to the diet being bang on & fitting my macros perfectly.


There ye go!


----------



## infernal0988

Mingster said:


> I know what you are saying but I'm confused. If you are trying to add muscle you would consume a small calorie surplus. Yes? And you would still burn fat?
> 
> If you're dieting, then a calorie deficit and the fat loss would be down to diet not the tren.
> 
> I've never noticed a greater temperature rise from tren tbh. No night sweats, nor trensomnia. Out of breath, spots, a slight increase in psychotic thoughts, but no temperature rise.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Made me spit out my chicken & pasta all over my floor :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Must be just me that gets lean on tren then even with a crap diet. Lucky me eh..........


----------



## Mingster

infernal0988 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Made me spit out my chicken & pasta all over my floor :lol: :lol: :thumb:


Pleased to have cheered you up, Sorry to have ruined your macros


----------



## TheMeatWagon

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> That much we agree on. But are you saying that all AAS are equal in terms of effect?


Absolutely not. It very much depends on the androgenic level of the compound. But the principle is absolutely the same, and even large quantities of tren do not compare FAINTLY to what 250mg of dnp, which is a REAL thermogenic, does to you.

The body temperature increase witnessed with AAS occurs because of the increased cell activity, it has absolutely NO fat burning effect.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

TheMeatWagon said:


> Absolutely not. It very much depends on the androgenic level of the compound. But the principle is absolutely the same, and even large quantities of tren do not compare FAINTLY to what 250mg of dnp, which is a REAL thermogenic, does to you.
> 
> The body temperature increase witnessed with AAS occurs because of the increased cell activity, it has absolutely NO fat burning effect.


Agree with tren not comparing to DNP.

So you don't believe that the increased cell activity and body heat couldn't put you into a calorie deficit and contribute to/cause fat loss?


----------



## infernal0988

Mingster said:


> Pleased to have cheered you up, Sorry to have ruined your macros


But seriously though i think im a strange one Deca make me more aggressive just abit not much but Tren calms me down how the fuk is that even possible? :laugh:


----------



## zak007

TheMeatWagon said:


> Absolutely not. It very much depends on the androgenic level of the compound. But the principle is absolutely the same, and even large quantities of tren do not compare FAINTLY to what 250mg of dnp, which is a REAL thermogenic, does to you.
> 
> The body temperature increase witnessed with AAS occurs because of the increased cell activity, it has absolutely NO fat burning effect.


a enjoy reading your posts have some reps :thumb:


----------



## TheMeatWagon

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Agree with tren not comparing to DNP.
> 
> So you don't believe that the increased cell activity and body heat couldn't put you into a calorie deficit and contribute to/cause fat loss?


I don't believe it. It is science. Without caloric intake there is hardly any body temp increase. Calories trigger increase cell activities. Eat up 1500 kcal a day with 200mg of tren ED and you won't be much hotter. Eat 6kcal on tren, test, or anything else and you'll be warmer. Nothing like puddles of sweat and turning into a beast and all this terrible BS people talk about. Just increased body temp when food is transformed into energy. That's it.


----------



## Mingster

infernal0988 said:


> But seriously though i think im a strange one Deca make me more aggressive just abit not much but Tren calms me down how the fuk is that even possible? :laugh:


I don't really care too much about the science tbh. Tren burns fat for NoGuts and that's good. Tren calms you down and that's good too. I get horny on low test/high deca and that's definitely good for me. There will always be people saying that these things shouldn't happen, but do we care? No. I don't think we do


----------



## infernal0988

Mingster said:


> I don't really care too much about the science tbh. Tren burns fat for NoGuts and that's good. Tren calms you down and that's good too. I get horny on low test/high deca and that's definitely good for me. There will always be people saying that these things shouldn't happen, but do we care? No. I don't think we do


So true we are all different we will all have different experiences with certain things & we will all have our opinion, so we should just carry on & adapt to what we figure out is best for us


----------



## TheMeatWagon

Mingster said:


> I don't really care too much about the science tbh. Tren burns fat for NoGuts and that's good. Tren calms you down and that's good too. I get horny on low test/high deca and that's definitely good for me. There will always be people saying that these things shouldn't happen, but do we care? No. I don't think we do


That doesn't mean that people should be lead to believe that taking tren and wolfing down a couple of tubs of pringles every day will make them leaner.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Mingster said:


> I don't really care too much about the science tbh. Tren burns fat for NoGuts and that's good. Tren calms you down and that's good too. I get horny on low test/high deca and that's definitely good for me. There will always be people saying that these things shouldn't happen, but do we care? No. I don't think we do


Spot on - I'm really not bothered - nowt better to do than quarell over the internet :lol:

Each to their own.


----------



## TheMeatWagon

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Spot on - I'm really not bothered - nowt better to do than quarell over the internet :lol:
> 
> Each to their own.


Forums like this exist to get people on the right way to take potentially dangerous substances. It is our responsibility not to give false informations based on the non-knowledge of wannabe aestethic batty boys. This is serious stuff and people come here to gather real info, not myths.


----------



## Mingster

TheMeatWagon said:


> That doesn't mean that people should be lead to believe that taking tren and wolfing down a couple of tubs of pringles every day will make them leaner.


No it doesn't. I agree. There is a place for science and I respect those folk that are knowledgeable in these areas. I'm not totally devoid of knowledge myself. But I choose my 30 years of training experience over anything I read in a textbook because I know what works for me in practice not in theory, and that's what counts in the end.


----------



## infernal0988

TheMeatWagon said:


> Forums like this exist to get people on the right way to take potentially dangerous substances. It is our responsibility not to give false informations based on the non-knowledge of wannabe aestethic batty boys. This is serious stuff and people come here to gather real info, not myths.


But your talking to experienced users here mate not some local queer gangster who weighs 9 stone & thinks he`s gonna reach Ronnie coleman status after a 6 week Dbol cycle, and if those come along we warn them youv seen examples of this on alot of threads.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

TheMeatWagon said:


> Forums like this exist to get people on the right way to take potentially dangerous substances. It is our responsibility not to give false informations based on the non-knowledge of wannabe aestethic batty boys. This is serious stuff and people come here to gather real info, not myths.


No comment - but you do sound like a right laugh to be around - I can imagine what having a pint with you would be like.


----------



## B.I.G

When I run tren ace I still eat the same bulk diet and I lose bodyfat. It amazes me but it works well for lean gains.


----------



## TheMeatWagon

infernal0988 said:


> But your talking to experienced users here mate not some local queer gangster who weighs 9 stone & thinks he`s gonna reach Ronnie coleman status after a 6 week Dbol cycle, and if those come along we warn them youv seen examples of this on alot of threads.


Not always the case. For example now I want to try insulin and I am getting both a lot of BS and greatly valuable information on this board. The BS will KILL me in this case, and I have 11 years of experience with AAS... You understand how important it is to not just write the first metropolitan myth we know about these things?


----------



## TheMeatWagon

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> No comment - but you do sound like a right laugh to be around - I can imagine what having a pint with you would be like.
> 
> View attachment 109222


Anytime mate


----------



## TheMeatWagon

Mingster said:


> No it doesn't. I agree. There is a place for science and I respect those folk that are knowledgeable in these areas. I'm not totally devoid of knowledge myself. But I choose my 30 years of training experience over anything I read in a textbook because I know what works for me in practice not in theory, and that's what counts in the end.


Absolutely. Theory is only needed not to make mistakes and optimise the whole training and cycle and basically make each mg of what you take count. Experience puts all this in act. This is why I scuff when I see people at their first cycle with 2g+ of stuff per week. Come on, lol.


----------



## Mingster

Absolutely. We're all right in our own way. I've had a good day today - off work, a quality leg session at the gym, some nice food - so lets go to bed with smiles on our faces, blissful and serene to maximise our gains with a solid seven hours kip...

Unless someone only needs three hours of course...


----------



## TheMeatWagon

Mingster said:


> Absolutely. We're all right in our own way. I've had a good day today - off work, a quality leg session at the gym, some nice food - so lets go to bed with smiles on our faces, blissful and serene to maximise our gains with a solid seven hours kip...
> 
> Unless someone only needs three hours of course...


Had a fantastic biceps workout too, and Mtren is coming tomorrow - I had a big grin on my face already


----------



## infernal0988

TheMeatWagon said:


> Had a fantastic biceps workout too, and Mtren is coming tomorrow - I had a big grin on my face already


You think you have a grin ? I cant wait to do high Tren & Deca low test cycle in 2 weeks time ! Im like a kid waiting to open he`s Xmas presents !


----------



## Mark2021

infernal0988 said:


> You think you have a grin ? I cant wait to do high Tren & Deca low test cycle in 2 weeks time ! Im like a kid waiting to open he`s Xmas presents !


What dosages you doing? And for how long


----------



## rectus

@JasonDB knows a lot about Tren and fatloss.


----------



## JasonDB

rectus said:


> @JasonDB knows a lot about Tren and fatloss.


I did a video on it on my youtube channel if I can figure out how to embed it here.


----------



## cas

I will have to watch that when I get home from work


----------



## infernal0988

chilisi said:


> I'm sure you were advising a newbie to run test higher than Tren on a test prop thread, to stop Tren d1ck. And now your'e getting excited about running Deca AND Tren higher than test. Have I missed something?


Yeah im gonna see how much minimal amount of test i need to run to keep my willy working i dont know the accurate dosage individually for myself , so its gonna be interesting to see  And when your a newbie its better to be on the safe side is it not ? Idk i really dont want to argue about it cause i like you your a good member


----------



## infernal0988

Mark2021 said:


> What dosages you doing? And for how long


800mg Tren & 600mg Deca with 250-500mg test if gets to be to much i will adjust the dosages.


----------



## infernal0988

chilisi said:


> I'm not arguing at all. I just like to see good information being passed on to other members.


And imo that info i gave the member was good advice for a beginner looking into Tren. I like to think of my usage to be abit more experienced and so on i think their is a difference between a seasoned user & a beginner user looking to use gear.


----------



## silver

For me personally I always seem to lean out faster with a better muscle tone when I cut on tren


----------



## infernal0988

finlay04 said:


> For me personally I always seem to lean out faster with a better muscle tone when I cut on tren


yeah i guess thats cause since Tren does not aromatize you loose alot of water & lean out that way.


----------



## infernal0988

chilisi said:


> Maybe it's the way you said then.


Yeah its so easy to missunderstand what people are trying to say on the net. Thats how most net arguments start.


----------



## infernal0988

chilisi said:


> The same with txting. Nightmare sometimes.


****ed plenty of people of trying to text someone & with the bloody auto correct on these new phones its even more of a nightmare.


----------



## rectus

JasonDB said:


> I did a video on it on my youtube channel if I can figure out how to embed it here.


Knows all about science but can't embed a video ¬_¬






Attack attack!


----------



## infernal0988

rectus said:


> Knows all about science but can't embed a video ¬_¬
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attack attack!


That actually made alot of sense what you said in the video their @JasonDB guess i will see for myself when i start my low test high tren & deca in 2 weeks. Idk if that would inhibit the trens ability though , and i cant see how it would since Deca aromatises at only half the rate or over half the rate of testosterone.


----------



## TheMeatWagon

rectus said:


> Knows all about science but can't embed a video ¬_¬
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attack attack!


I quit the video the moment it mentioned Zyzz. Fock that, seriously.


----------



## Englishman

JasonDB said:


> I did a video on it on my youtube channel if I can figure out how to embed it here.


Good video mate, some very interesting information.

Could you point us in the right direction to that study which showed the cattle burning too much fat please.

Cheers!


----------



## JasonDB

Englishman said:


> Good video mate, some very interesting information.
> 
> Could you point us in the right direction to that study which showed the cattle burning too much fat please.
> 
> Cheers!


Google trenbolone de novo lipogenesis

Should get you a couple dozen studies and links to information on this for ranchers. I'm originally from Texas and my father's family are ranchers so I am familiar with the various implants used with trenbolone mixes there for cattle.



TheMeatWagon said:


> I quit the video the moment it mentioned Zyzz. Fock that, seriously.


Considering who most of my audience is on youtube the topic of Zyzz and trenbolone will go together for the younger guys who are still trying to learn.


----------



## TheMeatWagon

chilisi said:


> Just out of curiosity, does Tren given to cattle change their aggression/mood?


I'm sure some of them were arrested for domestic violence.


----------



## JasonDB

chilisi said:


> Just out of curiosity, does Tren given to cattle change their aggression/mood?


We only give it to feedlot heifers so no... they have a pretty mild disposition anyway. It does increase their sex drive... they tend to mount each other in the pens a lot when you have them all juiced up.

I would imagine if you gave it to a bull, as they are already pretty aggressive sometimes, it wouldn't go well.


----------



## rectus

JasonDB said:


> It does increase their sex drive... they tend to mount each other in the pens a lot when you have them all juiced up.


From the posts I've read on here, heifer is right.


----------



## Guest

I lost fat the first time I used it for sure an that was at 200mg a week!

I would be dripping with sweat just putting my socks on.

Also was running test at 800mg ow.

Now I'm running test @400mg and tren at 600mg pw and at the same point in this cycle as last time I'm sleeping better, I'm barely sweating in fact my only side is some breathlessness.


----------



## ethan2009

Spawn of Haney said:


> I lost fat the first time I used it for sure an that was at 200mg a week!
> 
> I would be dripping with sweat just putting my socks on.
> 
> Also was running test at 800mg ow.
> 
> Now I'm running test @400mg and tren at 600mg pw and at the same point in this cycle as last time I'm sleeping better, I'm barely sweating in fact my only side is some breathlessness.


what tren brands did you run on 1st go mate? and what you running now?


----------



## Guest

Med tech was the 1st lab.

Tor labs at the min.


----------



## rectus

Spawn of Haney said:


> Med tech was the 1st lab


I'm using this lab too, enanthate ester was it? I don't get sweaty on 400mg. Probably down to diet, I do keto.


----------



## Dux

rectus said:


> Knows all about science but can't embed a video ¬_¬
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attack attack!


Turned it off as soon as he pulled that pose


----------



## rectus

Dux said:


> Turned it off as soon as he pulled that pose


That's his trademark. Yeah it's sh*te but you've got to have your little thing that separates you from the rest of the Youtube guru's. Get past that and there's some good information to be seen - at least I think so.

I was thinking about starting up my own advice channel and my thing would be I'd goatsie everyone at the beginning of the video, and pull a question right out of the hole. Niche.


----------



## Dux

rectus said:


> That's his trademark. Yeah it's sh*te but you've got to have your little thing that separates you from the rest of the Youtube guru's. Get past that and there's some good information to be seen - at least I think so.
> 
> I was thinking about starting up my own advice channel and my thing would be I'd goatsie everyone at the beginning of the video, and pull a question right out of the hole. Niche.


If his "thing" is making himself come across as a cnut that makes people switch off, he needs a re-think


----------



## rectus

Dux said:


> If his "thing" is making himself come across as a cnut that makes people switch off, he needs a re-think


What's the matter with you? He's in this thread, that's very rude. He uses slagfest Bodybuilding.com - personal insults are rife and counter-productive, I was hoping we could show him our superior British forum etiquette and hospitality as he is now a UK resident... but I suppose I'll let you off as you are straight from the streets of Compton and have had a hard upbringing living in the ghetto.

Dux hanging out with friends on a cold Saturday morning:


----------



## infernal0988

Dux said:


> If his "thing" is making himself come across as a cnut that makes people switch off, he needs a re-think


Just skip over the ridiculous pose & listen to him it actually makes ALOT of sense.


----------



## Dux

rectus said:


> but I suppose I'll let you off as you are straight from the streets of Compton and have had a hard upbringing living in the ghetto.
> 
> Dux hanging out with friends on a cold Saturday morning:


Eh?


----------



## rectus

Dux said:


> Eh?


*looks at avatar* damn, you're not black any more. That's all my material gone.


----------



## Englishman

@ausbuilt would have enjoyed this thread, shame he has gone. :whistling:


----------



## Guest

rectus said:


> I'm using this lab too, enanthate ester was it? I don't get sweaty on 400mg. Probably down to diet, I do keto.


Yeah Rectus it was enanathate.

It was a very high carb bulk also.


----------



## rectus

Englishman said:


> @ausbuilt would have enjoyed this thread, shame he has gone. :whistling:


Where has he gone?!



Spawn of Haney said:


> Yeah Rectus it was enanathate.
> 
> It was a very high carb bulk also.


Jason did recommend I switch from keto to a low fat diet to see better fat burning potential, but I just don't get on with carbs so I will stick with keto.


----------



## Englishman

Hopefully nowhere, but @ausbuilt has not posted since the 12th of Jan.

Lets hope he has had a good months holiday and comes back refreshed!


----------



## cas

So it sounds like the people who experience more fat loss is the people with lower oestrogen levels.

That's cemented the low to no test during my cutting cycle then. Will probably run proviron if I encounter low libido or 150mg test per week


----------



## rectus

cas said:


> So it sounds like the people who experience more fat loss is the people with lower oestrogen levels.
> 
> That's cemented the low to no test during my cutting cycle then. Will probably run proviron if I encounter low libido or 150mg test per week


Could you go into more detail about your planned cycle please?


----------



## ironman1985bcn

isn't fat loss due to diet basicly? I mean... cycle on a bulk you are most likely to add on some fat, perhaps you will add less fat while using AAS than bulking natty.... and while on a cut it might aid fatloss (like every AAS out there I would say)... diet adjustment will make it's difference I would say.

So It's a yes for some depending on how their diet macro's are fitted in.


----------



## TheMeatWagon

ironman1985bcn said:


> isn't fat loss due to diet basicly? I mean... cycle on a bulk you are most likely to add on some fat, perhaps you will add less fat while using AAS than bulking natty.... and while on a cut it might aid fatloss (like every AAS out there I would say)... diet adjustment will make it's difference I would say.
> 
> So It's a yes for some depending on how their diet macro's are fitted in.


Finally. YES.

Tren is a powerful AAS, which will maximise the amount of food related calories that will be used for building and repairing tissue, there is NO FAT LOSS involved with the focking tren itself.


----------



## cas

rectus said:


> Could you go into more detail about your planned cycle please?


Just a tren only cycle mate, with some proviron

Or maybe tren at say 400mg per week with 150mg test and .5mg adex EOD.

I have been wanting to do a tren only cycle for a while, many are doing low test and medium to high tren because sides are lower when test is kept low.

My last thread was about this....


----------



## cas

ironman1985bcn said:


> isn't fat loss due to diet basicly? I mean... cycle on a bulk you are most likely to add on some fat, perhaps you will add less fat while using AAS than bulking natty.... and while on a cut it might aid fatloss (like every AAS out there I would say)... diet adjustment will make it's difference I would say.
> 
> So It's a yes for some depending on how their diet macro's are fitted in.


Yes I agree with that due to my experience with tren.

However if you watch the documentary "doping forever" you can clearly see he is loosing fat and gaining size (although to be fair he does change his diet part way through the cycle)


----------



## rectus

cas said:


> However if you watch the documentary "doping forever" you can clearly see he is loosing fat and gaining size (although to be fair he does change his diet part way through the cycle)


Ugh I don't know how they can call it a documentary. I remember watching that and finding out at the end I'd wasted 40 mins of my life. It was clearly made by a 'kin buffoon.


----------



## infernal0988

cas said:


> Yes I agree with that due to my experience with tren.
> 
> However if you watch the documentary "doping forever" you can clearly see he is loosing fat and gaining size (although to be fair he does change his diet part way through the cycle)


 doing very low dose test & high dose Tren myself difference is im also doing Deca so its 800mg Tren & 600mg Deca along with 250mg Test. Doing this in about 2 weeks time.


----------



## doubleh

How can you get that hot, sweat that much and not lose weight.


----------



## rectus

infernal0988 said:


> doing very low dose test & high dose Tren myself difference is im also doing Deca so its 800mg Tren & 600mg Deca along with 250mg Test. Doing this in about 2 weeks time.


I don't know much about Deca other than it is a great compound for muscle mass. Whenever I think of it the phrase "deca d!ck" always appears. How true is this in your opinion?


----------



## cas

rectus said:


> I don't know much about Deca other than it is a great compound for muscle mass. Whenever I think of it the phrase "deca d!ck" always appears. How true is this in your opinion?


I am 7 weeks (may actually be 8) into DECA right now. I suffer with libido issues normally and not much is going wrong so far..but then I have just started proviron so that might have something to do with it lol


----------



## infernal0988

rectus said:


> I don't know much about Deca other than it is a great compound for muscle mass. Whenever I think of it the phrase "deca d!ck" always appears. How true is this in your opinion?


It depends some can handle it some can`t & end up with a limp dick , as long as you have enough test in your cycle then deca dick should not occur even at 250 mg test, i will still have over 5 times the amount or so of my natural test in my system so how it can be a problem i just can`t see how. And should it occur then a low dosage of masteron or proviron should take care of the problem.


----------



## AndyTee

Very interesting thread. Cant believe I've read 10 pages.

Currently running tren a @ 50 mg eod and test p @ 100 mg eod.

First time with tren. May bump it up to 75 mg eod.

Experiencing some strange dreams, increase in libido and slight anxiety/aggression.

No sweats......yet, although only pinned 4 times so far.


----------



## TheMeatWagon

rectus said:


> I don't know much about Deca other than it is a great compound for muscle mass. Whenever I think of it the phrase "deca d!ck" always appears. How true is this in your opinion?


It's frigging terrible. Had it both with Deca and NPP. Great effect, fast mass building, but don't take it without caber, or you can kiss goodbye to your little corporal for a while.


----------



## Fatstuff

TheMeatWagon said:


> It's frigging terrible. Had it both with Deca and NPP. Great effect, fast mass building, but don't take it without caber, or you can kiss goodbye to your little corporal for a while.


I get the opposite effect but run test higher so it might just be test!!


----------



## TheMeatWagon

Fatstuff said:


> I get the opposite effect but run test higher so it might just be test!!


The two times I have run nandrolone I was taking conservative dosages of test... This might be the reason, but anyway with better compounds like tren and/or masteron or even EQ I dont really see the reason to use nandrolone anymore.


----------



## ClarkyBoy

AndyTee said:


> Very interesting thread. Cant believe I've read 10 pages.
> 
> Currently running tren a @ 50 mg eod and test p @ 100 mg eod.
> 
> First time with tren. May bump it up to 75 mg eod.
> 
> Experiencing some strange dreams, increase in libido and slight anxiety/aggression.
> 
> No sweats......yet, although only pinned 4 times so far.


Personally for me mate the sweats appear during the night. It's as if sometimes someone has literally thrown a bucket of water over me.

Hate the sides, love the gains tho!


----------



## C.Hill

TheMeatWagon said:


> It's frigging terrible. Had it both with Deca and NPP. Great effect, fast mass building, but don't take it without caber, or you can kiss goodbye to your little corporal for a while.


Complete opposite for me too! Deca made me horny as fcuk! Made many mistakes whilst on that lol


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Complete opposite for me too! Deca made me horny as fcuk! Made many mistakes whilst on that lol


same for me and I was running more Deca than test.


----------



## AndyTee

I have an interview on wed afternoon and am due to pin test p @ 100mg and tren a @ 50 mg wed morning.

Am wondering if I should only pin the test so that anxiety levels are lower for the interview?

What do you reckon?


----------



## Dead lee

So if i start taking tren again il start to drop bodyfat lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy

AndyTee said:


> I have an interview on wed afternoon and am due to pin test p @ 100mg and tren a @ 50 mg wed morning.
> 
> Am wondering if I should only pin the test so that anxiety levels are lower for the interview?
> 
> What do you reckon?


Personally I have never experienced the anxiety sides of Tren. If it affects you, then yeah I'd recommend waiting till post interview to pin. Last thing you want to do is flunk the interview because of a few mg of Tren Acetate running through your veins.


----------



## cas

Dead lee said:


> So if i start taking tren again il start to drop bodyfat lol


By what I have heard, yeah...apparently cattle loose to much fat while implanted with fina, so oestrogen is added to keep the fat there (as it gives better flavour)

Someone went into detail on a video somewhere...

It sounds to me if you keep oestrogen low while on tren then us humans should get the same effect, and it could be the reason why people claim fat loss while on tren. Either because they are using teen alone. Or because they are uaing low dose test and an ai.

You can clearly see the bloke on "doping forever" loose fat and gain muscle.

I'm about a week into a tren only cycle (just a little experiment of my own) to see if its true....


----------



## Dead lee

cas said:


> By what I have heard, yeah...apparently cattle loose to much fat while implanted with fina, so oestrogen is added to keep the fat there (as it gives better flavour)
> 
> Someone went into detail on a video somewhere...
> 
> It sounds to me if you keep oestrogen low while on tren then us humans should get the same effect, and it could be the reason why people claim fat loss while on tren. Either because they are using teen alone. Or because they are uaing low dose test and an ai.
> 
> You can clearly see the bloke on "doping forever" loose fat and gain muscle.
> 
> I'm about a week into a tren only cycle (just a little experiment of my own) to see if its true....


Iv just had a quick browse through that doping forever, there's certainly a big improvement, what was his dosages? he also looks like he's trained before or even used before?

Iv done a few tren cycles and gained fat as well as muscle, tren is a powerfull steroid, the strongest iv used, fat loss and muscle gain can be achieved on any cycle of steroids though.


----------



## TheMeatWagon

These tren threads crack me up.

"Should I wait after the interview to take Tren?"

TREN CAN GET OR NOT GET YOU A JOB!!!!!1123 Brah!

Awesome.


----------



## AndyTee

MeatWagon, With all due repect, I will perform better in an interview if I am relaxed and chilled.

If I pin tren a 4-5 hrs before I wont be as chilled and relaxed - fact.

Tren make me a lot more confrontational, and hence I will be pinning afterwards.


----------



## TheMeatWagon

AndyTee said:


> MeatWagon, With all due repect, I will perform better in an interview if I am relaxed and chilled.
> 
> If I pin tren a 4-5 hrs before I wont be as chilled and relaxed - fact.
> 
> Tren make me a lot more confrontational, and hence I will be pinning afterwards.


Isn't that reflecting an underlying (and otherwise kept in check) behavioural issue? Testosterone doesn't make you "alpha"? My point is that these unbelievable tren effects are common to about all AAS. Tren is powerful, yes, and let me tell you that it's a prerogative of this forum to idolise and mythify it. On every other forum trenbolone is a powerful anabolic androgenic steroid, on this forum it becomes Asterix' magic potion. It's ok, every forum has its myths, on another one I was frequenting before, it was HGH, and on other forums it might be something else...

By the way, if you use masteron with it, will mellow most sides, and unless you are really really really prone to gyno and the amount of test is right, you won't even need an AI, which ****s your system in many other ways.

I was having perfect balance with 1.2g test, 600mg mast and 400mg tren, but since I started taking some (amazing) water based compounds with it, I had to take half a tab of adex to compensate, and since then only trouble arose. The nice feeling of wellbeing became depression, sex drive went down considerably and many other unfavourable things, so, my advice is balance, now I revised dosages and I chucked away that fvcking adex and I feel good again, you should also be able to identify what is causing what, and revise dosages and compounds accordingly. I am 100% sure that almost all incredible sides of tren bleated out on this forum are caused by imbalance and huge amounts of ancillaries taken to counter sides that in reality won't happen.

If you have a behavioural problem with aggression, deal with it and interviews and personal life will be better with or without tren...


----------



## Dux

AndyTee said:


> MeatWagon, With all due repect, I will perform better in an interview if I am relaxed and chilled.
> 
> If I pin tren a 4-5 hrs before I wont be as chilled and relaxed - fact.
> 
> Tren make me a lot more confrontational, and hence I will be pinning afterwards.


Would the sides (if any) be noticeable within 4-5 hours? I'm thinking they'd be more placebo affect.


----------



## AndyTee

Dux, U could be right. Interview is 7 hrs after pin and then another the next day.

Also don't want tren somnia and crazy dreams that night.


----------



## cas

Dead lee said:


> Iv just had a quick browse through that doping forever, there's certainly a big improvement, what was his dosages? he also looks like he's trained before or even used before?
> 
> Iv done a few tren cycles and gained fat as well as muscle, tren is a powerfull steroid, the strongest iv used, fat loss and muscle gain can be achieved on any cycle of steroids though.


Yeah, it was a huge improvement...his weights almost doubled, he was saying that near the end he was warming up with the weights he used to max out on.

No idea on dosage, but he said he was only on half of what he was recommended to take as a beginner


----------



## oldskoolcool

Yes the fat will decrease and the muscle will increase if you take it at the right dose for long enough, estrogen must be kept low along with fats for it to happen it also helps if carbs are kept medium/high.


----------



## Big Ian

Spawn of Haney said:


> Med tech was the 1st lab.
> 
> Tor labs at the min.


How

you getting on with the Tor labs tren mate? I have some of their tren e in my stash along with some mast e.


----------



## Damo j

Tren for me destroys my fat. I get lean eating anything. Intact I find I have to eat even more while on it for muscle growth it deffo burns me up a bit. Only sides I get is poor sleep, crazy dreams and night sweats. All managed ok mind.


----------



## Dave_b

A question for people who think tren does bun fat....

Is it dose depenendant? I.e the higher the dose...the more fat burning?


----------



## Damo j

Dave_b said:


> A question for people who think tren does bun fat....
> 
> Is it dose depenendant? I.e the higher the dose...the more fat burning?


for me 250mg pw worked well, i did 500mg pw second time and I really did cut. Was always hot, but I found it ok. I ran 20 week cycles with test had no issues. I was strong but burnt out quicker. Was ripped though


----------



## jon1

pinning 3-1 ratio tren ace 200mg eod & test400 200mg ew. feels like i'm in the sahara desert, always feeling hot


----------



## Superhorse

Ace stays more stable with ed jabs, might help your heat issue.


----------



## cas

Dave_b said:


> A question for people who think tren does bun fat....
> 
> Is it dose depenendant? I.e the higher the dose...the more fat burning?


If you do some reading you will see that, the lower your estrogen the leaner you will get on tren. You Will find most people that don't report fatloss is people who run medium to high test. Ofcourse we all know test aromatises. So while using test and tren use an ai.

You don't really tend to notice the fat loss, take a photo each week and you will see a slight difference. I wouldn't rely on tren for fat loss though, as the fat loss properties really arnt that good tbh, but non the less you will see a little when looking at pictures


----------



## Guest

cas said:


> If you do some reading you will see that, the lower your estrogen the leaner you will get on tren. You Will find most people that don't report fatloss is people who run medium to high test. Ofcourse we all know test aromatises. So while using test and tren use an ai.
> 
> You don't really tend to notice the fat loss, take a photo each week and you will see a slight difference. I wouldn't rely on tren for fat loss though, as the fat loss properties really arnt that good tbh, but non the less you will see a little when looking at pictures


This is fact, very educated guy!

Letro is your friend when on tren!


----------



## marknorthumbria

cas said:


> If you do some reading you will see that, the lower your estrogen the leaner you will get on tren. You Will find most people that don't report fatloss is people who run medium to high test. Ofcourse we all know test aromatises. So while using test and tren use an ai.
> 
> You don't really tend to notice the fat loss, take a photo each week and you will see a slight difference. I wouldn't rely on tren for fat loss though, as the fat loss properties really arnt that good tbh, but non the less you will see a little when looking at pictures


I agree with the estrogen points on tren, my best results are from a test tren letro cycle, (high test) may I add

However I Hugey disagree with the 'fat loss properties really aren't that good'

From a personal point of view (not scientifically backed) tren fcking melts fat of me.

No anabolic or androgen better for it in my opinion..


----------



## TommyFire

marknorthumbria said:


> I agree with the estrogen points on tren, my best results are from a test tren letro cycle, (high test) may I add
> 
> However I Hugey disagree with the 'fat loss properties really aren't that good'
> 
> From a personal point of view (not scientifically backed) tren fcking melts fat of me.
> 
> No anabolic or androgen better for it in my opinion..


Is that in a deficit or surplus kcals?

Week into my first test/tren/mast (fuerza super rip) cycle on a deficit and haven't noticed fvck all except for increased hunger!


----------



## GolfDelta

marknorthumbria said:


> I agree with the estrogen points on tren, my best results are from a test tren letro cycle, (high test) may I add
> 
> However I Hugey disagree with the 'fat loss properties really aren't that good'
> 
> From a personal point of view (not scientifically backed) tren fcking melts fat of me.
> 
> No anabolic or androgen better for it in my opinion..


Couldn't agree more,500mg test,200mg tren,letro and 50mcg t3 has been my best cycle.Not crazy doses by any stretch but changed visually daily.


----------



## Marshan

marknorthumbria said:


> I agree with the estrogen points on tren, my best results are from a test tren letro cycle, (high test) may I add
> 
> However I Hugey disagree with the 'fat loss properties really aren't that good'
> 
> From a personal point of view (not scientifically backed) tren fcking melts fat of me.
> 
> No anabolic or androgen better for it in my opinion..


Same...never come across anything like it. Not even clen comes close for me.


----------



## Itsjayman02

Test tren & mast

Huge pumps and body recomp by the day

400 cal deficit

Fasted cardio

8 weeks result = favourite cycle


----------



## Dead lee

Everyone talks about the fat burning properties of tren, i agree with cas and think there pretty average myself and iv used low test high tren, high carbs low fat, iv tried every trick there is to save me getting on a cal deflict/cardio and doing all the hard work myself.

I say this all the time, most people using tren use for a diet and are going to lose fat anyway, it's great for retaining muscle while dieting.

I think the best properties of tren are for muscle building.. there is no steroid that does it better, gives you more strength and aggression to get in the gym and beat out some PB's and gain quality muscle.


----------



## Guest

marknorthumbria said:


> I agree with the estrogen points on tren, my best results are from a test tren letro cycle, (high test) may I add
> 
> However I Hugey disagree with the 'fat loss properties really aren't that good'
> 
> From a personal point of view (not scientifically backed) tren fcking melts fat of me.
> 
> No anabolic or androgen better for it in my opinion..


Totally agree with Mark here.


----------



## Guest

GolfDelta said:


> Couldn't agree more,500mg test,200mg tren,letro and 50mcg t3 has been my best cycle.Not crazy doses by any stretch but changed visually daily.


Going to be doing 750 cido, 300 AP Parabolin, letro @ 1.25mg eod (starting 10 days before cycle) and 50mg T3 ed, as you can imagine I can't wait.


----------



## retribution83

I find even with my carbs above maintenance with Tren I still lean out significantly, whether this can be a result of the increase in lean muscle from the Tren I'm not sure.

Test Tren winny with an ai is my favorite cutter


----------



## Ricky12345

I've ran tren 5 times the only time I've lost body fat is when I was keto even 2 cycles in it nicked my appetite so much I was proberly barley on 1500 cals a day I did not lose body fat so IMO tren burning fat is utter and complete Ballocks


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Ricky12345 said:


> I've ran tren 5 times the only time I've lost body fat is when I was keto even 2 cycles in it nicked my appetite so much I was proberly barley on 1500 cals a day I did not lose body fat so IMO tren burning fat is utter and complete Ballocks


Not quite sure I understand that, but are you saying that you were on barely 1500 cals and was not loosing fat?

Odd.


----------



## Guest

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Not quite sure I understand that, but are you saying that you were on barely 1500 cals and was not loosing fat?
> 
> Odd.


I agree! If that's a calorie deficit then how are you not.


----------



## Kimball

I've been on tren for about 7 weeks now and all I've done is grow! Massive appetite and well over a stone in weight so far. No sign of any fat loss though.


----------



## C.Hill

I always seem to grow and lose fat on tren? Mind you I don't go crazy with kcals, roughly 3500, just enough to grow. Always always lean out though without fail.


----------



## infernal0988

C.Hill said:


> I always seem to grow and lose fat on tren? Mind you I don't go crazy with kcals, roughly 3500, just enough to grow. Always always lean out though without fail.


I stay at the same range of cals now i want to stay leaner & gain muscle at the same time, & not be a fat cuwnt like i was usually on a bulk.


----------



## goldensteel

It is a fact according to a longer review about Trenbolone as a possible basis for further developement of SARMS. I have the full paper, and down below in the quote is the paragraph about their opinion on Tren and its effects on fat mass. Enjoy. 

Tissue selectivity and potential clinical applications of trenbolone (17beta-hydroxyestra-4,9,11-trien-3-one): A potent anabolic steroid with reduced androgenic and estrogenic activity.

Yarrow JF, McCoy SC, Borst SE.

Steroids. 2010 Jun;75(6):377-89. doi: 10.1016/j.steroids.2010.01.019. Epub 2010 Feb 4. Review.

PMID:20138077



> *We have also observed that 17-TBOH-enanthate administra-*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *tion reduces retroperitoneal fat mass, perirenal fat mass, and*
> 
> *perhaps other fat depots, in male rodents in a dose-dependent*
> 
> *manner (unpublished laboratory results)*, similar to what has
> 
> been reported in at least one other study [117]
> 
> In our hands, the lipolyticeffectsof17 -TBOH-enanthate are even more potent than
> 
> that of supraphysiological testosterone-enanthate (unpublished
> 
> laboratory results).
> 
> The mechanism(s) through which 17
> 
> -TBOH reduces body fat remain to be determined, but may involve a
> 
> direct stimulation of lipolysis, as demonstrated by an increased
> 
> expression of enzymes involved in lipolysis in the liver, including
> 
> enoyl-coA-hydratase (EnoylCoA) and acyl-coA-dehydrogenase
> 
> very long chain (ACACvl) expression in heifers administered 17 TBOH
> 
> [108]
> 
> . In fact, the reported inability of male rodents to gain body weight following 17 -TBOH administration [115,118,126] may result from a reduction in total body fat mass or perhaps
> 
> intramuscular fat content, similar to what has been observed in other species [117,125,139,143,217,218] although, this was not observed in all studies [142,145,161,219-221]
> 
> *Regardless of the mechanism(s), it is apparent that 17 -TBOH induces potent fat reducing effects in several rodent and livestock model species.*


----------



## simonthepieman

Low carbs of low fat? Any difference?


----------



## body95

tren is the perfect weapon!


----------



## stuey99

Spawn of Haney said:


> Going to be doing 750 cido, 300 AP Parabolin, letro @ 1.25mg eod (starting 10 days before cycle) and 50mg T3 ed, as you can imagine I can't wait.


Is that to bulk or cut mate?


----------



## Sk1nny

Fact. At least in my experience. I get rizla thin skin on tren


----------



## Guest

stuey99 said:


> Is that to bulk or cut mate?


That was for a bulk my friend, using similar now but for more of a recomp effect.


----------



## stuey99

Spawn of Haney said:


> That was for a bulk my friend, using similar now but for more of a recomp effect.


Thought so. I'm loving using T3 on my current bulk. Was a bit sceptical at first...but it works!! Staying nice and lean, no fatigue and going through calories at an unbelievable rate!!


----------



## retribution83

I know there's people saying it dont burn fat but a few years back I decided to start trt of just 250mg of test per week and on the second week I slipped a disk in my back and was not mobile for quite some time/my diet went to **** yet I still lost a significant amount of fat especially around my stomach area and that was without training and eating absolute ****e so I'd say there is definitely fat burning properties


----------



## MRENIGMA

I ticked myth, it's all diet dependant, ive been fat on tren, and I've been ripped for a show on it, cardio I find is the biggest factor not if I use tren or masteron or fast acting test


----------



## ironman1985bcn

Tren aids in absolutely any purpose.

Bulking diet? - Best bulk AAS out there

Cutting diet? - Best AAS out there.

Just my opinion on my personal experience.


----------



## spardaa

Spawn of Haney said:


> That was for a bulk my friend, using similar now but for more of a recomp effect.


hey mate i'm thinking of ordering some of the AP parabolin, would you recommend it? i don't mind spending the extra money if it's worth it tbh.

Also would like to know your experience with it versus say Tren E. I'm thinking of either running 400mg Tren E (2x1ml) or it would be 300mg Tren Hex (4x1ml). As you can see i will actually be taking less total Tren per week if i choose the parabolin, so would it be wiser to just stick with the Tren E considering i will 1) jab less frequently, 2) be MUCH cheaper as ill be using effectively half the amount of ml per week and 3) I'm planning to use Tren for about 12 weeks.

Thanks mate!!


----------



## TJ_

Any steroid is going to aid in fat burning, hormones are the main reason women tend to be slightly chubby if they don't exercise/eat right and lads are skinny. Estrogen based/low test environments mean more water/fat and less muscle whereas high testostorone/low estrogen environments mean less fat/more muscle.


----------



## Branchos

Running Tren-e now and starting week 4. Eating at maintenance and creating a 1500 kcal deficit with cardio. After a week I could already put my weightbelt on tighter than normal. Can't wait whats next.


----------



## samb213

ive not read the full thread so this might of allready been posted but have a look at the link below..pretty much explains why tren might help burn fat


----------



## Lewy_h

I got like my avi eating very badly on tren :/


----------



## Thunder99

I'll let you know in a few weeks after running 2grams/week.

still doing lifting+hiit though and eating in a defecit so it might make no difference.

I think its blown out anyway. cardio+diet> relying on tren.


----------



## GolfDelta

Thunder99 said:


> I'll let you know in a few weeks after running 2grams/week.
> 
> still doing lifting+hiit though and eating in a defecit so it might make no difference.
> 
> I think its blown out anyway. *cardio+diet> relying on tren.*


Yet you're away to use 2g a week?Lol.Ironic.


----------



## Thunder99

GolfDelta said:


> Yet you're away to use 2g a week?Lol.Ironic.


Im not using it to burn fat, im using it to retain muscle and give me the look you can only get whilst on 2grams of trenweek. you know dat look right guise? G-guise?

Diet and training is the bread.

hormones are the butter.

you get me bruv


----------



## Tekken

Thunder99 said:


> Im not using it to burn fat, im using it to retain muscle and give me the look you can only get whilst on 2grams of trenweek. you know dat look right guise? G-guise?
> 
> Diet and training is the bread.
> 
> hormones are the butter.
> 
> you get me bruv


agreed, but thats a lot of butter


----------



## SkinnyJ

Thunder99 said:


> I'll let you know in a few weeks after running 2grams/week.
> 
> still doing lifting+hiit though and eating in a defecit so it might make no difference.
> 
> I think its blown out anyway. cardio+diet> relying on tren.


2g a week? Holy **** betmin. Post up some pics, you must be a monster. Id also like to see what "look" this is giving you, that requires 2g.

Ive not tried tren myself, so quite interested.


----------



## Thunder99

SkinnyJ said:


> 2g a week? Holy **** betmin. Post up some pics, you must be a monster. Id also like to see what "look" this is giving you, that requires 2g.
> 
> Ive not tried tren myself, so quite interested.


Sorry m8 i cant risk anyone recognising me or i might lose my sponsorship deal since i claim natty.

you know how it is


----------



## banzi

Thunder99 said:


> Sorry m8 i cant risk anyone recognising me or i might lose my sponsorship deal since i claim natty.
> 
> you know how it is


If you are using 2gms of tren a week and people believe you are natty then you are a poor responder mate.


----------



## Thunder99

banzi said:


> If you are using 2gms of tren a week and people believe you are natty then you are a poor responder mate.


Not shore if serious.

People believe mike o hearn is natty


----------



## banzi

Thunder99 said:


> Not shore if serious.
> 
> People believe mike o hearn is natty


Only the ones who have no idea about training, your sponsors know you are using drugs.


----------



## varman

thunder u on that troll time?

sounds like a troll to me.

i doubt even mike o not natty is using that much.

get a job mate.


----------



## banzi

varman said:


> thunder u on that troll time?
> 
> sounds like a troll to me.
> 
> i doubt even mike o not natty is using that much.
> 
> get a job mate.


I think hes getting vinegar in his vials if he is injecting 2gms tren and not going doo-lally.


----------



## Thunder99

banzi said:


> I think hes getting vinegar in his vials if he is injecting 2gms tren and not going doo-lally.


Lol why would i lie. Ive been pinning 1.5grams/week for 5 weeks switched to enanthate now pinning 2gs. 1 vial/ week.

Yes i have been getting emotional issues but nothing major.

Just wanted to see how strong the first lot i had was compared to this new stuff. 400mg/week is pointless imo. I cant even tell its in my blood if it wasnt for the dark pee in the mornings and the odd bad coughing fit when injecting.

I think some people are afraid to run high doses. You might be surprised how much you can tolerate. Then again everybody is different


----------



## SkinnyJ

Thunder99 said:


> Lol why would i lie. Ive been pinning 1.5grams/week for 5 weeks switched to enanthate now pinning 2gs. 1 vial/ week.
> 
> Yes i have been getting emotional issues but nothing major.
> 
> Just wanted to see how strong the first lot i had was compared to this new stuff. 400mg/week is pointless imo. I cant even tell its in my blood if it wasnt for the dark pee in the mornings and the odd bad coughing fit when injecting.
> 
> I think some people are afraid to run high doses. You might be surprised how much you can tolerate. Then again everybody is different


GH15 approved dose lol.


----------



## banzi

Thunder99 said:


> Lol why would i lie. Ive been pinning 1.5grams/week for 5 weeks switched to enanthate now pinning 2gs. 1 vial/ week.
> 
> Yes i have been getting emotional issues but nothing major.
> 
> Just wanted to see how strong the first lot i had was compared to this new stuff. 400mg/week is pointless imo. I cant even tell its in my blood if it wasnt for the dark pee in the mornings and the odd bad coughing fit when injecting.
> 
> I think some people are afraid to run high doses. You might be surprised how much you can tolerate. Then again everybody is different


I think you are a poor responder.

If you are taking that much and not knocking on the door of a pro card then you are risking your health for little reward.

Also lol at "why would I lie"?

You are lying to your sponsors aren't you?


----------



## Thunder99

banzi said:


> I think you are a poor responder.
> 
> If you are taking that much and not knocking on the door of a pro card then you are risking your health for little reward.
> 
> Also lol at "why would I lie"?
> 
> You are lying to your sponsors aren't you?


2grams of ugl tren is not pro doses lol. Try 10-15grams


----------



## banzi

Thunder99 said:


> 2grams of ugl tren is not pro doses lol. Try 10-15grams


If you think people are taking 15 grams just think about where they are putting it.

An average of 200mgs a ml that works out at 75ml a week in oil, now even rotating injection sites you would soon run out of places to put it.

You have no idea what Pros use or anyone else for that matter, if you are genuine and believe what you say it proves my point even more that you believe that because you can take 2gms and not make it they must be taking 15gms.

I think you are trolling, hence no picture.


----------



## husaberg

banzi said:


> If you think people are taking 15 grams just think about where they are putting it.
> 
> An average of 200mgs a ml that works out at 75ml a week in oil, now even rotating injection sites you would soon run out of places to put it.
> 
> You have no idea what Pros use or anyone else for that matter, if you are genuine and believe what you say it proves my point even more that you believe that because you can take 2gms and not make it they must be taking 15gms.
> 
> I think you are trolling, hence no picture.


don't bite dude it's a wind up..anyone who says "you get me bruv" is winding ..or a complete tw at if said seriously..don't get sucked in


----------



## TheMeatWagon

Thunder99 said:


> Sorry m8 i cant risk anyone recognising me or i might lose my sponsorship deal since i claim natty.
> 
> you know how it is


Using hormones ain't nothing bad. Using hormones and claiming you're natty makes you one slippery c*nt.


----------



## B.I.G

husaberg said:


> don't bite dude it's a wind up..anyone who says "you get me bruv" is winding ..or a complete tw at if said seriously..don't get sucked in


Could put a pic up but block your face out?


----------



## husaberg

if anyones interested i am at present using a rip blend with tren and adding extra prop on a lean gain bulk .. am about 550/600 prop 300/350 tren a 200/250 mast and i have definately lost bodyfat whilst gaining..in fact i started off on a cut as was carrying way too much bf and switched to a bulk diet 2 weeks in and upped doses and am still gaining and losing fat ..although i am losing some it's not exactly melting off but watching that vid on tren it seems est needs to be low to trigger it's fat burning qualities so my plan is to carry on as i am for a few more weeks then to drop the rip blend and go low test high tren in order to stop any aromatisation and see if that will burn more fat keeping all else the same..maybe i should do a log or something if anyone is interested


----------



## Major Eyeswater

I have no personal experience of Tren, but it strikes me that anything this anabolic cannot fail to have fat burning properties.

Anabolic agents improve nutrient partitioning, which is going to divert calories from storage to energy. Also synthesising new muscle tissue is metabolically very costly, which will also increase TDEE.

Some of the reported side effects (sweating & a drop in cardiovascular capacity) also suggest that it causes a ramping up of metabolic rate, and/or an increase in the amount of calories wasted as heat instead of being used for useful energy or storage.


----------



## lachu543

It's so easy to get fat on Tren Cycle:

500-600mg Enan

700mg Tren

50mg Dbol

50mcg T3

Without any AI

=

Get fat even on 3500-4000 kcal.


----------



## skipper1987

lachu543 said:


> It's so easy to get fat on Tren Cycle:
> 
> 500-600mg Enan
> 
> 700mg Tren
> 
> 50mg Dbol
> 
> 50mcg T3
> 
> Without any AI
> 
> =
> 
> Get fat even on 3500-4000 kcal.


Agree mate i been bulking with sustanon,tren,blue hearts defo put some fat on my abs and sides.


----------



## B.I.G

lachu543 said:


> It's so easy to get fat on Tren Cycle:
> 
> 500-600mg Enan
> 
> 700mg Tren
> 
> 50mg Dbol
> 
> 50mcg T3
> 
> Without any AI
> 
> =
> 
> Get fat even on 3500-4000 kcal.


But that's the calories getting you fat not the drugs..


----------



## banzi

B.I.G said:


> But that's the calories getting you fat not the drugs..


And its the lack of calories that causes the fat loss not the drugs.


----------



## B.I.G

banzi said:


> And its the lack of calories that causes the fat loss not the drugs.


Yeah mostly, except it's proven that anabolics cause fat loss whilst also increasing lean body mass.


----------



## husaberg

it's definately true anabolics help with fat loss even when on a bulk diet last year i gained 15kg in just under 14 weeks and dropped a good 3/4% bf on a test decca cycle and i eat serious amounts inc cheat days where i consumed whole new york cheesecakes with strawberries and 1/2 pint of cream type ****..this time i am trying short esters so as not to hold so much fluid and i am eating a good bulk diet and have agaain already noticeably dropped bf enough that even my kids are asking where the muffin has gone and thats in 8 weeks , i have dropped even more this time ..it seems keeping est low helps with thier fat burning qualities and it is also going to be different in each individual but it's a fact they do this if you look into it theres plenty of info available


----------



## banzi

B.I.G said:


> Yeah mostly, except it's proven that anabolics cause fat loss whilst also increasing lean body mass.


Anabolic's increase lean body mass which increases your BMR so it seems like the steroid is burning fat, it isnt, its the added muscle.

If you keep your calories in excess of your maintenance you wont lose fat.


----------



## SkinnyJ

banzi said:


> If you think people are taking 15 grams just think about where they are putting it.
> 
> An average of 200mgs a ml that works out at 75ml a week in oil, now even rotating injection sites you would soon run out of places to put it.
> 
> You have no idea what Pros use or anyone else for that matter, if you are genuine and believe what you say it proves my point even more that you believe that because you can take 2gms and not make it they must be taking 15gms.
> 
> I think you are trolling, hence no picture.


To be honest he probably has more idea than most, seeing how he's sponsored in the industry. Still don't agree with him using his enhanced physique to sell products though. Dirty filt.


----------



## banzi

SkinnyJ said:


> *To be honest he probably has more idea than most, seeing how he's sponsored in the industry.* Still don't agree with him using his enhanced physique to sell products though. Dirty filt.


So he says.


----------



## gearchange




----------



## husaberg

have seen that vid and have seen others claiming the opposite but whatever anyone tries to tell me happened to my own body i can catagorically state that every time i cycle i lose fat i started this with a real belly small though it was , i had a muffin and fat deposits on my hips and chest and there is 100% definately a noticeable lack of fat in those areas and my top 2 abs are now visible where none were so whatever others try and tell me in vids or in posts i lose fat when on a bulk cycle, while gaining muscle.. nothing to do with tren as it happened on test and test/deca also thats just a fact for me whether others believe it or not does not matter a jot in the grand scheme of things..it's taken 8 weeks to make a real difference but its plain to see


----------



## husaberg

SkinnyJ said:


> To be honest he probably has more idea than most, seeing how he's sponsored in the industry. Still don't agree with him using his enhanced physique to sell products though. Dirty filt.


it's bs mate i have spots all over my ass and legs now putting 8ml a week in so 75ml of oil would not leave him in good shape for a natty contest


----------



## SkinnyJ

husaberg said:


> it's bs mate i have spots all over my ass and legs now putting 8ml a week in so 75ml of oil would not leave him in good shape for a natty contest


Is it that bad? I'm going to run npp soon, so in using my

Test I'll be putting 8ml a week in me lol. Might just use deca instead


----------



## skipper1987

SkinnyJ said:


> Is it that bad? I'm going to run npp soon, so in using my
> 
> Test I'll be putting 8ml a week in me lol. Might just use deca instead


I wad using 3ml npp and 2 ml test last summer and got fairly bad acne just on my shoulders and lower back.


----------



## husaberg

SkinnyJ said:


> Is it that bad? I'm going to run npp soon, so in using my
> 
> Test I'll be putting 8ml a week in me lol. Might just use deca instead


no it's not bad enough that i am worried over it , just a bit of a spot outbreak on butt and inner thighs but it won't last, when i stop it will work itself out and it's not horrific or acne like, it certainly wont stop me using short esters again as i love the lack of bloat..don't let it worry you as you can always switch if it gets to a point where it's bothering you and it will work itself out pretty quickly


----------



## husaberg

skipper1987 said:


> I wad using 3ml npp and 2 ml test last summer and got fairly bad acne just on my shoulders and lower back.


i have never had a spot issue before and probably put 3 or 4ml a week in when on longs i think the back thing is something you are predisposed toward, did it clear up quickly?


----------



## skipper1987

husaberg said:


> i have never had a spot issue before and probably put 3 or 4ml a week in when on longs i think the back thing is something you are predisposed toward, did it clear up quickly?


Hi

It took a month or 2 To settle down but was left with the odd spot many months after dont think it helped it was summer time and i was sweating loads and using tanning oil.

this cycle 8 weeks in am spot 3 and using more gear and tren.? all long esters tho.


----------



## husaberg

banzi said:


> Anabolic's increase lean body mass which increases your BMR so it seems like the steroid is burning fat, it isnt, its the added muscle.
> 
> If you keep your calories in excess of your maintenance you wont lose fat.


i have been thinking about this a lot last night as i know a lot of people don't believe it's possible to lose fat on excess calories yet i know it happens to me so the only thing i can think of that would possibly explain it other than it being one of the properties of anabolics is the way i eat..as i eat my last meal with carbs about 4 hours before bed and use a half whey half caesin shake made with water before bed i am wondering if i am switching over to burning fat at some point during the night, when i wake i get ready and take kids to school and don't get to eat untill i get back, it's about 9.30 by the time i have made breakfast, as i wiegh about 110kg and am 6" 3 i probably burn a lot of calories just doing nothing and i don't eat a lot of carbs in my last meal as i get indegestion if i get really full or sleep on food...even so i also am always hot when on cycle though am not sweating this time since using aromasin ed so i would imagine my body temps are slightly higher also so i would burn more than usual in that period..thats the only thing i can think of that could explain why i would burn fat continuously through a cycle


----------



## husaberg

skipper1987 said:


> Hi
> 
> It took a month or 2 To settle down but was left with the odd spot many months after dont think it helped it was summer time and i was sweating loads and using tanning oil.
> 
> this cycle 8 weeks in am spot 3 and using more gear and tren.? all long esters tho.


hello mate..it usually takes a while to accumulate so doesn't show at first but good luck this time


----------



## skipper1987

husaberg said:


> hello mate..it usually takes a while to accumulate so doesn't show at first but good luck this time


True got the acne last time around week 14 so stil.time yet.


----------



## lachu543

B.I.G said:


> But that's the calories getting you fat not the drugs..


Yea, it's true. But a lot of people say that if you're on Tren Cycle ( i mean 500mg+ week ) and T3 ( 50mcg+ ) u can easy eat a lot of kcal above maintenance and still don't get fat. It's fking BS becouse it's so easy to be fatty, even with Trenbolone and T3.


----------



## Guest

lachu543 said:


> Yea, it's true. But a lot of people say that if you're on Tren Cycle ( i mean 500mg+ week ) and T3 ( 50mcg+ ) u can easy eat a lot of kcal above maintenance and still don't get fat. It's fking BS becouse it's so easy to be fatty, even with Trenbolone and T3.


Not for me its not lol.


----------



## Dazza

banzi said:


> Anabolic's increase lean body mass which increases your BMR so it seems like the steroid is burning fat, it isnt, its the added muscle.
> 
> If you keep your calories in excess of your maintenance you wont lose fat.


First thing I noticed was my getting borderline hypo more often when doing cardio, like you say it's from the increase in mass.

Not that I'm complaining of course, makes dieting that bit easier now I'm burning up more.

Can't wait for my next run, that'll really sort my physique out. Not to mention run caber throughout this time.


----------



## SelflessSelfie

I found that tren definitely helped with fat loss especially stacked with clen. I didn't lose weight fast but lost inches on waist and muscles hardened. Really like the look tren had started to give me, just a shame I only ran it for five weeks. Looking forward to the next cycle!


----------



## jackedjackass

TheMeatWagon said:


> I'm sorry but what you believe has no fundaments.
> 
> All AAS, no one excluded, increase the efficiency with which calories are used. Meaning that if you eat up 5K good clean kcal, instead of going down the pooper or being turned in great part in fat deposits, they will be used by your body to repair muscle tissue and increase the peripheral cells of the muscle that has been "damaged". Obviously this way there will be "something" pushing from under the skin, and the existing fat will spread through a larger surface, making you look leaner. AAS will NOT burn fat. Diet will, cardio will, specific meds will HELP, but that's it.


This guy is a genius amongst the numerous deluded fools.

Loved every post in this thread made by him.

When people say they burn fat while in a calorie surplus, they must be very poorly educated, or....not really in a surplus.

Respect, it's a honor reading your posts. :beer:


----------



## jackedjackass

Dead lee said:


> So if i start taking tren again il start to drop bodyfat lol


Good point, the ones who think they are losing fat, they are confusing fat with water.

They are just losing some water and that is it.


----------



## jackedjackass

cas said:


> By what I have heard, yeah...apparently cattle loose to much fat while implanted with fina, so oestrogen is added to keep the fat there (as it gives better flavour)
> 
> Someone went into detail on a video somewhere...
> 
> ...


Compare animals to humans?


----------



## simonthepieman

jackedjackass said:


> Compare animals to humans?


Are humans not animals?


----------



## realgains89

TheMeatWagon said:


> I'm sorry but what you believe has no fundaments.
> 
> All AAS, no one excluded, increase the efficiency with which calories are used. Meaning that if you eat up 5K good clean kcal, instead of going down the pooper or being turned in great part in fat deposits, they will be used by your body to repair muscle tissue and increase the peripheral cells of the muscle that has been "damaged". Obviously this way there will be "something" pushing from under the skin, and the existing fat will spread through a larger surface, making you look leaner. AAS will NOT burn fat. Diet will, cardio will, specific meds will HELP, but that's it.


Trenbolone does burn fat, Yes as the muscle tissue increases the ratio of bodyfat will spread, giving you a leaner look, however trenbolone has nutrition partitioning effects making the body more effective at absorbing and using nutrients, carbs proteins,fats... understand that also with any anabolic steroid, if its gonna increase muscle, its going to burn fat as its going to one use up the calories to build the muscle tissue and with the muscles being bigger its gonna require more calories for the muscle to function increasing how many calories the muscle uses when being worked... then to top it off, Trenbolone is also a anti-glucocorticoid which also contributes to fat loss... trenbolone burns fat... fact.


----------



## b0t13

I posted about this in general chat,

People are getting confused/crossing wires

Themeatwagon is talking about directly contributing to fat loss, whereas your argument is based on fat loss in directing due to increased muscle mass burning more energy etc


----------



## realgains89

b0t13 said:


> I posted about this in general chat,
> 
> People are getting confused/crossing wires
> 
> Themeatwagon is talking about directly contributing to fat loss, whereas your argument is based on fat loss in directing due to increased muscle mass burning more energy etc


Trenbolone causes that increase in mass, so basically what im stating is, steroids in general, burn fat by adding muscle... my point im making is, trenbolone has that and obviously so much more things which help contribute to the fat loss... tren does have a direct effect on fatloss for those reasons stated a mixture of anti clucoid, its nutrition partitioning effects, and its thermagetic effects and its ability to increase muscle mass remarkably... also it has a high binding affinity to the AR receptors which also contributes to fat loss, I'd suggest that tren could burn more fat then stimulants such as t3/clen alone... and I've used this in theory in the past and I've found nothing seems to help burn fat like trenbolone does.... when mixing them together with t3/clen the fat loss is unreal.

The fact it helps you hold onto your mass so well, when cutting also helps even further contribution to fat loss, as its keeping the size of the muscle, without it breaking down, so whilst your cutting you'll have the size of the muscle which means it gonna require more calories to use meaning you'll once again burn more calories thanks to tren helping you hold onto muscle tissue.


----------



## corbiboy

Aup lads just quick question vetran if you don't mind mate..im fairly new to all this just wanting some decent info...im on my second batch of tren ace but still unsure if im on right track..iv been taking 2ml a week for 5week that was on its own and to be honest iv lost some nice timber and got some decent muscle on but question is mate am I doing right taking it on its own n how much a week should I be taking??...plus would it be ok to take bcaa zma n creatine monohydrate with tren ace??..id appreciate bit feed back mate..Cheers


----------



## CL0NE7

Mate 2ml a week leaves it a bit vague. Was it Tren Ace or Enan? Usually Tren Ace is 100mg/ml and Enan 200mg/ml. I'm guessing it was 2ml of Enan meaning 400mg Tren/wk.

Personally I would run test with any cycle like many others would on here.

I don't see how your regular sups like BCAAs and the rest of the aforementioned would have a specific relationship to the Tren in terms of it being bad. I might be wrong but can't see an issue with BCAAs with anything. Far more experienced guys will respond mate and give you sound advice. Take heed!


----------



## oCR7

Gonna say myth, on 200mg EOD and I'm not losing fat but I'm not gaining it either


----------



## Guest

oCR7 said:


> Gonna say myth, on 200mg EOD and I'm not losing fat but I'm not gaining it either


You're not gaining or losing fat on 200mg eod of tren?

You're either clueless about diet and training or your source is bending you over.


----------



## oCR7

Spawn of Haney said:


> You're not gaining or losing fat on 200mg eod of tren?
> 
> You're either clueless about diet and training or your source is bending you over.


I've gained 7kg in 4 weeks on tren and stayed the same bf wise, not a clue what you're on about.


----------



## Guest

oCR7 said:


> I've gained 7kg in 4 weeks on tren and stayed the same bf wise, not a clue what you're on about.


Apologies I read your original post wrong. I didn't see the 'it'


----------



## roidzilla

I would say tren definitely helps burn fat by the direct action of it's thermogenic effects and by indirect action of blocking cortisol.


----------



## Hoddsy

Yup, tren cuts me up without even having to try. Could eat burgers every day and still drop fat lol.


----------



## realgains89

Steroids do not burn fat DIRECTLY, However, when jumping on an steroid cycle, you're more than likley going to drop bodyfat, and here are the reasons why... First of all, your lean body mass is going to increase, which means the fat will have to evenly disburse around the larger muscle, spreading out, a good example is when you spread butter on toast, you start off with a big bit of lard, then you spread it out,, this will give you a lower bodyfat percentage, as you have more lean mass, and it will make you look leaner, so over all yes... you will have less bodyfat due to the fact you have more lean body mass, On top of this, your body is going to heal your muscles at a faster rate, and they're also going to grow at a faster rate, this means that the steroids are going to use up more of your nutrition at a higher rate to help increase the muscle tissue and help fix it, then on top of the fact your body will use calories more efficiently, meaning you'll store less fat on cycle, the bigger your muscles get the more calories it requires to use these muscles, and as they get bigger then will not only have a higher demand for calories to use the muscle, but also a higher demand for calories to repair the muscle 38hours after training... so over all, yes... steroids will help you lose bodyfat, but they don't burn it DIRECTLY.


----------



## ZUKOSAURUS

realgains89 said:


> Trenbolone does burn fat, Yes as the muscle tissue increases the ratio of bodyfat will spread, giving you a leaner look, however trenbolone has nutrition partitioning effects making the body more effective at absorbing and using nutrients, carbs proteins,fats... understand that also with any anabolic steroid, if its gonna increase muscle, its going to burn fat as its going to one use up the calories to build the muscle tissue and with the muscles being bigger its gonna require more calories for the muscle to function increasing how many calories the muscle uses when being worked... then to top it off, Trenbolone is also a anti-glucocorticoid which also contributes to fat loss... trenbolone burns fat... fact.


The muscle increases the muscle mass by requiring more muscle energy to go to the muscle from the muscle stores.


----------



## MrPink1983

Tren does not actively burn fat, end of discussion, look up medical studies not bro science bollocks, its all on google, steroids have no fat burning properties


----------



## simonthepieman

MrPink1983 said:


> Tren does not actively burn fat, end of discussion, look up medical studies not bro science bollocks, its all on google, steroids have no fat burning properties


What studies are there on tren in humans?


----------



## 31205

MrPink1983 said:


> Tren does not actively burn fat, end of discussion, look up medical studies not bro science bollocks, its all on google, steroids have no fat burning properties


I'm with you on this. I also don't believe people can "eat burgers all day and still be ripped" when on tren.


----------



## Sharpy76

sen said:


> I'm with you on this. I also don't believe people can "eat burgers all day and still be ripped" when on tren.


+1

Tren doesn't not burn fat IMO.

Obviously people with ridiculous metabolism can eat like fvck but it's not the tren burning fat IMO.

Being in a deficit, add in some t3 and maybe some clens, THATS what burns fat!


----------



## T100

Tren makes me sweat like a pregnant nun and it helps on a cut, even when I was in a 500 kcal surplus on my last cycle I was losing body fat so for me it does burn the fat to a degree


----------



## aLadNamedAsh

I think many people believe this because if your at a decent bodyfat you can appear to get a certain look with tren. For example getting more vascular and fuller muscles which in turn makes people get the illusion of looking leaner


----------



## andyboro

I can eat badly and still get leaner on tren.. the science behind that is of no interest really, i just like the result.

Considering its given to cattle to increase lbm, i would assume that the butter analogy is nearest to the truth though


----------

